# Tailless cats!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

What breed are they,specifically? The 1st time I saw 1, I asked the owner,gravely, 'So,what happened to her'? :lol: All the tailless cats I've met have been little performers. Our Pastor's cat Sylvia would play a game you might call Take The High Ground.' IOW she'd try to get up higher than you,by at least a foot. The fun would REALLY start on the STAIRS.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

There are a few. Most range from no tail to tails a few inches in length:
American Bobtail, Japanese Bobtail, and Manx. These are naturally occurring tailless/bobtails. Manx or Manx mixes are not entirely uncommon, if a stray it could go either way. It could be naturally occurring or it could be a previous accident.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

*Pixie-bob is another one*

There is also the *Pixie-bob*, bred to resemble a Bobcat, and I think there are a few other tailless or bobtailed cats in other countries of the world.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixie-bob


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Many are just naturally occurring domestics, unless a Manx etc. purchased from a breeder.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I've always wondered, so I'm just going to ask - Are the genetics/mutations involved the same across breeds?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

In the Manx cat, the taillessness gene is heterzygous dominant, which can result with kittens of any tail length in the same litter, from complete taillessness (rumpy), rumpy-riser (cartilage), riser, (1-2 small vertebrae), stumpy, longie (full tail). 

In showing Manx: _TAILLESSNESS: appearing to be absolute in the perfect specimen. A rise of bone at the end of the spine is allowed and should not be penalized unless it is such that it stops the judge’s hand, thereby spoiling the tailless appearance of the cat._ 

But the other tail lengths are valuable in a breeding program to maintain a healthy strong cat. There are other characteristics besides taillessness (ear set, eye shape, height of hindquarters, conformation, boning, coat) that complete the distinctive bear-like Manx look whether it's shorthair or longhair, and one should be able to recognize a good purebred Manx just from the head alone.

I can't speak of the genetics of the other bob-tailed breeds, but hopefully someone can.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I used to breed Manx for many years, but just want to clarify that the pics in my avatar are not Manx but Devon Rex.


----------

